
iPhone 8 – 64GB Prices in 31 Countries - samet
https://blog.prisync.com/iphone8-64gb-worldwide-prices/
======
tontonius
Kind of intrigued why they used hourly gross minimum wage to determine how
many days one would have to work to buy an iPhone 9. Why not median or mean?

~~~
legitster
Agreed. Median salary would have been way more meaningful.

Although it is interesting to see that despite the US's absurdly low minimum
wage, the purchasing power actually stacks up pretty well with other
countries, even those with absurdly high minimum wages.

